# what do you guys think?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tucker's are really nice saddles. I think you're going to be very pleased with it.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks sr i am hoping i got the right tree size. they had Regular Wide and Extra wide. and i went with wide. so hopefully no returns


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

While I have never ridden in one myself, I have heard good things about them.

Can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i think they are very nice comfortable trail saddles, but despite the name arnt they pretty heavy ? I dont recall seeing them on any endurance rides. I do see them alot on trail rides though. Seem to be well liked by casual riders.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks comfy!!!! And that is what counts. Hope it fits!!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Darrin I believe their weight is around 22-23 lbs. Tucker's can run a tad narrow with the tree. They are definitely comfortable. If I did endurance, I would probably opt for a synthetic saddle to lighten up the weight even more.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

yeap weight is around 20-25lbs but i will be checking that out for certainty when it arrives. 

will let you guys know it feels/and works when i try it out


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

its almost here  i ordered tuesday and its going to arrive tomorrow. i am so excited and thats with just ground shipping :clap::happydance::clap:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

absolutely a GREAT SADDLE!!!! well worth the money. the saddle is about 25lbs and fits great not only me but my horse.

the only thing i have to learn is how to ride in those stirrups since they have a pad in it. i have a bad habit of standing in my stirrups and that extra cushion just seems to bring it out more so i did alot of stirrup less riding and my oh my was the seat so comfy. 

would definitely reccommend this saddle


----------



## STBgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

You will love the saddle. Have many friends that do mucho miles & love it.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks comfey, but I prefer a deeper seat on my endurance saddle. By the end of the ride I need the extra support to keep me on the horse!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Arab Mama said:


> Looks comfey, but I prefer a deeper seat on my endurance saddle. By the end of the ride I need the extra support to keep me on the horse!


 
haha if i went any deeper i would be killing my horses back and be bobbing all over the place


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The saddle business is like the auto businiess, you don't want to bring out the best designs first, gotta spread it out over the years. The cantles will get higher, offering better support but it could be another 10 years. If you've never ridden in a saddle with a high cantle you don't know what you are missing. That is why cowboys rode tall in the saddle. the high cantle supported the hips and correctly aligned the back.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Tucker endurance vista is the same saddle with a higher ,5" cantle Its on my short list of saddles I am searching for.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I have ridden in a Tucker before and my friend has 6 of them (annddd he has 1 horse, lol).

They are extremely comfortable and very very nice leather. I am sure you'll like it!

If I ever go back to trail riding, I'll buy a Tucker.


----------

